# APR Motorsport re-signs Mike Sweeney to drive the #171 GTI in 2010!



## msweeney (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm back with APR Motorsport with a great new co-driver, and thought I'd share the news with the interweb. I'll be driving the #171, and really look forward to adding a few trophies to the case! We are testing at Daytona this weekend, and the first race is less than four weeks away - watch us on Speed TV! The Grand Am Continental tire Challenge is some of the best, closest, gnarliest, bonkers-est racing anywhere in the sports car world, and is stock car racing as it should be - real cars like you can buy at a dealer, modified to go racing. Press release below, film at 11.

Sweeney, Halpin Team Up with APR Motorsport for 2010 CTSCC ST Assault
Dec. 31, 2009

OPELIKA, Ala. (Dec. 31, 2009) - Mike Sweeney returns to APR Motorsport for his second full season of GRAND-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge in 2010, after a superb rookie year where he took three victories with the APR Motorsport team.
Sweeney will be partnered by veteran racer Mike Halpin, who has driven all four of the current classes with the Continental Tire Challenge (Grand Sport and Street Tuner) as well as the Rolex Sports Car Series presented by Crown Royal Cask No. 16 (Daytona Prototypes and GT).
APR's full season lineup for the 2010 Continental Tire Challenge is set for ST, following the signing of Josh Hurley and Kevin Stadtlander earlier this month. An announcement on the GS program, which features the return of the Audi S4 to Continental Tire Challenge competition, is expected soon.
"It is so awesome to be back with APR," Sweeney said." These guys are the best in the business, and it's going to be great to team up with a veteran like Mike Halpin. I'm looking forward to adding to my three wins with APR."
Halpin will be making his front wheel drive debut in the APR Motorsport with his eyes set on a championship. He has competed in 22 Continental Tire Challenge class races since 2005, notching a best race finish of fifth and ninth in ST points during that season.
"Testing with the team was just incredible," Halpin said after testing with APR. "The professionalism of the team is beyond anything I've experienced in the Continental Tire Challenge and I know we'll be able to vie for the championship."
About APR: APR LLC is an automotive engineering firm operating a 36,000 sq. ft. performance campus in Opelika, Ala. APR was founded in 1997 with a corporate philosophy of Integrity, Excellence and Innovation. APR's Sole Mission is to provide the highest quality and most highly engineered aftermarket performance products available for Porsche, Audi and Volkswagen vehicles. Learn more atwww.goapr.com.
About Mike Halpin: Hailing from Phoenix, Ariz., Mike Halpin is a veteran racer with multiple SCCA championships. His diverse career has included every current GRAND-AM class. In addition to his racing exploits, Halpin is a mechanical engineering with over 35 patents in semi conductor and suspension designs.
About Mike Sweeney: After starting his racing career on motorcycles just five years ago, Mike proved his speed in karts, vintage cars, touring cars, formula cars and sprint cars. He competed in his first professional race in 2008, and finished out his rookie year in 2009 with a series-high three wins in the APR Motorsport No. 181 VW GTI. Sweeney is a professional driving instructor based out of Monterey, Calif. For more information, visit http://www.gomikesweeney.com.









Mike


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Motorsport re-signs Mike Sweeney to drive the #171 GTI in 2010! (msweeney)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome. cant wait for this season!


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (kevinadamsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinadamsvw* »_awesome. cant wait for this season!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti787 (Oct 17, 2009)

Keep up the awesome work Mike! Saw you driving at Homestead last year, can't wait till your representing again for 2010!!!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (gti787)*

congrats Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its Allen from Herbys53 and Lime Rock Park . See you and the other guys again this may. Gotta hit the kart tracks while your up here.


----------

